# reptile shops



## Mrjingles (May 27, 2007)

hey, trying to find a good reptile/snake specialist close to Rotherham/Sheffield. ive found a few online but just woundered if by chance anyone knew of any? thanks alot.


----------



## DragonKeeper (Jun 30, 2007)

i know of a god shop in darlington called coast to coast 

Coast To Coast Exotics - Reptile Shop / Reptile & Amphibian Breeder / Supplier of Snakes - Darlington, North East England, UK


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

I know that their is Two reptile shops in shefield 200 yds apart think the name of one is the snake pit but sorry carnt remember to be honest it was a long time back (2 years )



Here we go googled it 

*The Snake Shop*. 678 Attercliffe Road. Sheffield S9 3RP. (0114) 242 3007.


----------



## Corny-Dawny (Jun 10, 2007)

Sheffield Exotics - snakes, reptiles and other exotic animals


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm not too clever on the old Yorkshire places and distances but Snakes ''N'' Adders is in Leeds.


----------



## DragonKeeper (Jun 30, 2007)

brian said:


> I know that their is Two reptile shops in shefield 200 yds apart think the name of one is the snake pit but sorry carnt remember to be honest it was a long time back (2 years )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


200yrds appart rivles im guessing, " pushing cobras thru the letter box sort of thing? "


----------

